# Very soft brake pedal. Replacing master brake cylinder didn't help



## ugabuga (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone

I bought a 2008 VW Passat Komfort Wagon (with the TSI engine - timing chain). It had some engine trouble so it sat for a few months before I got around to fixing it. 
Brakes worked fine before I parked it. 

After repair the brake pedal was very soft and when applying pressure to it, the pedal would go all the way down - no leaks. 
I figured - must need to replace the master brake cylinder - replaced it and still the same. 

Bled the brakes a few times. 
Also I have the following error:

001393 - Brake Switch (F) 
P0571 - 000 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 77622 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.01.23
Time: 14:04:41

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 733 /min
Load: 20.4 %
Speed: 11.0 km/h
Temperature: 98.0∞C
Temperature: 38.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

Readiness: 0010 0100


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 K HW: 3C0 614 109 K
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0005 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000785498130
Coding: 0000348
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2649E84191FC2C9

1 Fault Found:
00599 - Plausibility of Pressure/Brake Light Switch 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 77613 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.01.23
Time: 13:55:32

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 1.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x000A
Voltage: 13.75 V
Bin. Bits: 00011111
Count: 147

Please help!


----------



## tongsli (Jan 21, 2002)

*Brake Switch and bleed with VCDS*

Did you replace the brake switch? And, there is a procedure to bleed the ABS pump using VCDS. I assume you followed that procedure?


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

if only people would post there fixes this community would be sooo much better!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------

